# Romanza In C sharp Minor for Solo Piano



## Nigun22

Performing here at the piano my work : "Romanza In C sharp Minor"

Regards,

Saul


----------



## Stirling

What can one say about such music, but Nigun22?


----------



## Guest

A sort of "Moonlight sonata" distorted and played several clicks faster?


----------



## Nigun22

Music criticism has surely became colorful of late...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

There's nothing inherently wrong with taking an approach similar to the moonlight sonata, or Bach's WTC preludes.

However, the harmonic motion, set up by voice leading and bass line motion needs to be clearer. As the other poster I was commenting on, you go to very "far out" keys (relative to C# minor) without the necessary motivation. This makes the piece lack cohesion. Also: the linearity and voice leading motion is not developed far enough.

I would look at the moonlight sonata and a few Bach WTC preludes's scores in detail, measure by measure. Look at the slowly moving voice leading for both the inner voices and bass line. Look at the harmonic choices. Look at how chromaticism of just a few notes sets up extreme tension and pathos. Look at the combination of linear motion and tonic/dominant opposition. Understand what's going on from both a harmonic and counterpoint (meaning: linear motion) perspective.

The above posters have criticized without being pedagogically instructive. I'm trying to be pedagogically instructive.


----------



## Stirling

_There's nothing inherently wrong with taking an approach similar to the moonlight sonata, or Bach's WTC preludes._

There is nothing wrong with composing music that is consonant - but you have have something to say. In C for example. Or you are doing it as an exercise - which everyone does (even the greats).


----------



## Nigun22

This is connected somewhat to the article I wrote in the other section of the site.
I appreciate all these suggestions, but I don't think that I should want to change anything in the piece.
The music is there, completed, it expresses exactly what I want, it has the mood and feeling that I was looking for.
Editing the whole thing will change the entire piece not make it better. My goal in composing is not to 'make the music better' but to create the music the better express what I want to express, and if I achieved that, then I achieved my goal.

Regards


----------



## Guest

Do you like Eluvium by any chance? This stuff reminds me of what Matthew Robert Cooper might come up with, perhaps after listening to Nobuo Uematsu all day or something.


----------



## Nigun22

Never heard of them went to listen to one of Eluvium's works called 'static nocturne', I was thinking only one thing all along 'pointless drivel' surprised how many views and likes it got, it was also extremely unenjoyable piece...

This work of mine on top Romanza has absolutely no reminiscent to his work, so I don't know how and why you made such association...

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Nigun22 said:


> Never heard of them went to listen to one of Eluvium's works called 'static nocturne', I was thinking only one thing all along 'pointless drivel' surprised how many views and likes it got, it was also extremely unenjoyable piece...
> 
> This work of mine on top Romanza has absolutely no reminiscent to his work, so I don't know how and why you made such association...
> 
> Cheers


Well he's an ambient artist, but quite often he uses the piano. I was thinking more of his solo piano songs. There's an album he recorded in one take, with only 2 hours in studio... Try this (specifically the midsection that is repetitive, fluid, and calm) and tell me if I'm still way off base:


----------

